# Working on a diy climbing stick quiver



## whitie_08 (Oct 20, 2014)

I just received my lone wolf assault stand today via ups. And I already had the Hawk Helium climbing sticks from last season. So in an attempt to keep that combo together and slim in the woods, I'm working on building my own stick quiver.

I took some measurements and trimmed down a scrap piece of 1x6 lumber with the jig saw to act as a spacer/bracket and hold my sticks like the lone wolf quiver. I only had one piece of 1x6 so whenever I can pick up more I will make a second bracket. And I need to come up with a more efficient way of attaching it all to the stand.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK it took me a while to see what you were doing here, basically you are securing the sticks to the stand for for simple and quiet access to and from your hunting spot. I really like the idea it's a nice design. My only concern is that the wood you are using looks like it will be prone to breakage along the grain. You might want to consider press fiber board or maybe plastic. Other than that I think it's a really cool idea!


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

How about a thick piece of rubber. That way when you synch it down it would kind of mold to the stand and the sticks and would not matter where you put it. Also would not have to worry about it breaking along the grain. Also would not have to worry about sliding during your hike.


----------



## whitie_08 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes the 1x lumber is prone to cracking. But it is only what I had laying around the garage. That being said I don't think it will be under that much stress, the sticks are 2.8lbs a piece according to their website, and there is little to no room for movement when stacked in the bracket. So as far as cinching the sticks down it really shouldn't need muscle behind it. 

This being said I haven't done any testing yet and this project is in the very early stages. Any more suggestions will be great.


----------



## whitie_08 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here are some online photos of lone wolfs product


----------



## whitie_08 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Update*

I did a little work yesterday. I made a second bracket and added some webbing straps to secure the sticks to the brackets. The problem I'm now facing is this, the brackets and the sticks are are very secure to each other, but they are a little loose while on the stand, unless I use the tree straps around the entire set up. I am not opposed to doing this but it is a little slow and potentially noisy in the woods.

Currently the straps mounted at an angle(see pic) to allow it to pass under the seat post on the stand then over the sticks to clip. I am thinking if I add rubber or foam to the bracket where it fits around the post, it will allow me to then cinch it down and remove the looseness of the whole unit.


----------

